# Johnathan & The Mann



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 11, 2006)

Johnathan thank you for presenting us with another fine article and bringing us a little closer to the "MANN". James you are not only an excellent penMANN but truly an inspiration to what good family MANN should be. Cheers to you.

-Peter-


----------



## jeff (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks to Johnathan for another great article and to James (Fangar) for being our third victim.

Hope you all enjoy reading about James!

You can see the previous _Behind The Lathe_ features here.


----------



## Fangar (Jun 11, 2006)

Peter,

Thanks for the kind words.  My family definitely comes first!  I am so looking forward to a little vacation I have coming up at the end of this month.  

Johnathan is truly a gifted artist in more ways than one.  I think he has done an amazing job not only on my article, but Bruce's and Anthony's as well.  I can't wait to see who is next [].  

On a side note... peter I haven't forgotten about your request.  I am on it.

Fangar


----------



## angboy (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice article! Congrats for being the subject for this latest article. But it was missing one thing I've been wanting to know- what's the origin of the "Fangar" handle? [?]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 11, 2006)

It's a long involved story and actually it has numerous meanings.  Started as a boy when I crushed the tip of my index finger in my bicycle sprocket.  A young friend of mine with a "country" boy accent (Like all of you Texans) said "You cut off your FANGAR".  For some reason the name stuck.  Also works with my line of work, it can be said that when you write someone a ticket, you "Fang" them.  Hence FANGAR.  

Just won't go away.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 11, 2006)

James & Johnathon - Great article and subject. Cant help but feel as though all of IAP has been given the "fangar". []


----------



## punkinn (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent article!!  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Well done!!

Nancy  []


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent Idea for the "Behine the Lathe" feature.
Excellent job by Jonathan on putting them together.
Excellent choice for the third victim (as well as the first two).
I enjoyed getting to know James a little better...did not know he was a "CHiP"...and a true manly Mann who seem to have his priorities in order.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Excellent article!!  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Well done!!
> 
> Nancy  []


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jun 11, 2006)

It is a great article!
I consider it is an honor to get to know more about the people behind the forum and the great works of art they produce!


----------



## LanceD (Jun 11, 2006)

A very enjoyable article to say the least. I've purchased several pin chucks from James and he has been super to deal with. It's always great to know a little more about a fellow turner. Thanks for the article and looking forward to others to follow.

Lance


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 11, 2006)

Great Article!!!!!![][][]


----------



## Dario (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice to know the Mann a bit more [].  James sure has his priorities right.

I like the origin of "Fangar"...that should have been part of the article []

Congratulations to both James and Johnathan for another great article!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 11, 2006)

James is such a great guy. I would have added the story of the "Fanger" name but as this is on the front page, it is a great chance for newcomers to read. The mention of screen names would only confuse some. I also like that although these are writen for the IAP, they could be published elsewhere without a subject problem. I hope you guys like these articles. Next month is coming soon, I wonder who is next?[?][]


----------



## Boss302 (Jun 11, 2006)

I was fortunate to work with James (aka Fanger)when he first came on the CHP.  He was a bright young kid who was real good at "fanging" unsuspecting errant drivers.  While we both work with great people, what makes us interesting is what we do off the job and this is why I am proud to know and have worked with James.  The guy has his life together and on top of that he makes awesome pens.  As I told James recently, when I first found this site, I had a vision of Fanger being a retired old coot who was smarter than the rest of us and teased us with his pen knowledge.  It's nice to see a young man with wisdom beyond his age.  Be safe James!

Pat Camara
27-C


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 12, 2006)

Another good read.....
Thanks James & Johnathan [8D]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss302_
> <br />I was fortunate to work with James (aka Fanger)when he first came on the CHP.  He was a bright young kid who was real good at "fanging" unsuspecting errant drivers.  While we both work with great people, what makes us interesting is what we do off the job and this is why I am proud to know and have worked with James.  The guy has his life together and on top of that he makes awesome pens.  As I told James recently, when I first found this site, I had a vision of Fanger being a retired old coot who was smarter than the rest of us and teased us with his pen knowledge.  It's nice to see a young man with wisdom beyond his age.  Be safe James!
> 
> Pat Camara
> 27-C



LOL,

Thanks for the kind words Pat.  Funny how small the world becomes at times.  Hard to believe that nearly 10 years have past since then. Back then, I figured it best not to speak with "The Brass" unless spoken to.  OK I'll admit it, I was scared of you...[] Boy have things changed... Thanks for the early mentoring.  It is true, and sad, that there are many folks in our line that don't do much outside of the job and don't surround themselves with family and other things.  Families and life outside of work for me at least and people like you all are what make me sane!

I appreciate all of the nice comments from everyone.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Ligget (Jun 12, 2006)

I love these articles, thanks Johnathan![]
I think that chopper is fantastic, but not as cute as James`s kids or as beautiful as his wife.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 12, 2006)

Another great article Johnathan, thanks.

James thanks for taking time to do the article. Very interesting. It's nice to get to know a little about the fine people on this site. Be safe.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 12, 2006)

Another great article! Thanks to the both of you for the things you continue to share!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 12, 2006)

Great article.  Good thing I don't live in CA anymore or Fangar would probably be after me for driving my sports car way too fast.[:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 12, 2006)

Johnathan,
Once again you have out done yourself! It was a pleasure to get to know more about Fangar. I have admired his technique for a while now and now I feel more like he's a neighbor that enjoys trying desperately to keep quite in the middle of the night!
Fangar....Be careful out there buddy! Thanks for helping to keep the streets safe.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 12, 2006)

James,

Thanks for allowing us a little more insight into your life!

STAY SAFE!!

Johnathon, nice article, well written.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 12, 2006)

Jonathan, Thanks for another super article, I really look forward to these every month.

James, Thanks for letting us get to know you a little better, I truly appreciate your willingness to share you knowledge and pen making experience with us newbies.


----------



## btboone (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job guys.  I look forward to reading about more pen makers.


----------



## arjudy (Jun 13, 2006)

I really enjoyed the article.  I consider Highway Patrolmen to be in the same class as the military - very disciplined and honorable.   The Ohio Highway Patrol officers are very professional in how they do their job and worthy of the highest respect as I am sure you and your officers are as well.  Do they still call you guys 'Chips' like in the old tv show with Eric Estrada?


----------



## Fangar (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arjudy_
> <br />...very disciplined and honorable.
> 
> Do they still call you guys 'Chips' like in the old tv show with Eric Estrada?



Boy I've got you fooled... []  Thanks for the kind words. 

Still call us Chip's.  There was a rumor for a while that we would taking over the Dept of Fish and Game, thus making us "Fish n Chip's".

Bad... I know.  Glad you liked the article.

Fangar


----------



## Scott (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL! . . . "Fish n Chips"!   []

Johnathan - Another excellent article!  Keep them coming!

James - Thanks for subjecting yourself to all this!  It's nice to get to know you a bit better.

Scott.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 20, 2006)

Just read the article and thought it was excellent also. To Fanger may I ask a couple of questions?
1) Do you make the public you serve sign (the ticket) with one of the first class pens you make?
2) If you pull me over and I pull out a worthy pen do I get a free pass (I live very close to Elk Grove and have a sister that lives there so I might need a trump card one day.)[]
3) Can I spy on you to see how you produce such a nice finish on your pens?

James in all seriousness nice article and super pens!!! I wish the best to you and your family.

Nolan


----------



## Fangar (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />Just read the article and thought it was excellent also. To Fanger may I ask a couple of questions?
> 1) Do you make the public you serve sign (the ticket) with one of the first class pens you make?
> 2) If you pull me over and I pull out a worthy pen do I get a free pass (I live very close to Elk Grove and have a sister that lives there so I might need a trump card one day.)[]
> ...



LOL.  I ride a bicycle, so really, I wouldn't worry too much about too many traffic tickets []  I work in Sacramento.

I would love you have you out sometime to my shop.  I am hoping to have Johnathan out sometime too!  If only I had more than 2 minutes to myself!  Lets try to make that work out sometime.

Fangar


----------

